# How many of you have gotten bullied and how did you deal with it?



## Atari82 (Jan 19, 2010)

How did you deal with when you got bullied, tell the situation and what you did 

Also tell what you think ure supposed to do

Also that do you think if we got out of the SA state that we wouldnt get bullied so much


----------



## anonomousguy (Jan 27, 2010)

i was bullied in 5th grade, before i had any kind of SA. 

the bullying wasn't anything physical, but he just spread rumors about me and called me names. i did nothing about it.

i don't know if this counts as bullying, but last year i would have some kid walk up to me and get into my face, or pretend to hump me to see if i react. just stupid stuff to annoy the guy who avoids everyone. i did nothing about it.

and last semester someone made unflattering comments about my weight in gym class. didn't really bother me, just annoyed that kids still do that ****. and again, did nothing about it.

if i wasn't so afraid i'd prolly tell the lot of those idiots off, but no.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

I was bullied in grade school by a kid that enjoyed seeing my odd facial expressions. AS soon as I ignored him (and the expressions) he stopped bullying me. I had another bully that often pushed me out of the way when I had to use my locker. That wasn't something easily avoided, but I called him a few names under my breath. It temporarily escalated the situation, but when I finally stood my ground he backed off. 


In other circumstances I have just laughed. If they don't see that they are causing you distress, they will move on to another victim. Of course it depends on the severity of the situation.


----------



## NotRealName (Feb 28, 2010)

I was bullied in the 3rd grade, my mom found out about it and she went to the school. The kid who was doing the bullying cried as his father scolded him. He then was nice to me.

In 9th grade, this kid was just mean to everyone in our wood shop class. One day, he kept bugging me by kicking my back. I HAD ENOUGH!! Rage took over me and I got up, ( we were watching a movie that day, so were are all just sitting there) and cursed here and there and then shoved him, was ready to fight. He didn't do anything. The teacher told me to calm down. The teacher knew that kid was a jerk so he didn't write me up. 

The kid later dropped out of that class, I think everyone there didn't miss him one bit. I don't ever regret sticking up for myself. I hated that kid.


----------



## wraith (Feb 22, 2010)

Mostly by kicking ***, which in retrospect probably wasn't the best way to go. I also wrote a virus, posed as cute girls online and destroyd a bunch of their computers. 
Also I created phishing sites and gained access to their email accounts, school systems etc and really ****ed them up there too.


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

I got bullied when I was in 2nd and 7th.

In 7th it was nothing serious, just some loser who'd occasionally be a prick to me on purpose, there were no insults or violence. He picked on me because of my social handicap, that was obvious.

In 2nd I made a comment about some character from Pokemon being lame, all the other kids then ostracized me, I left the school soon after, you'd think it would leave a mark but the school I went to right after I did great in.


----------



## intrikate (Feb 22, 2010)

In year 7, when I was about 11, a girl called me names etc in my maths class. I was close to telling the teacher because it upset me a lot, but before I did she came up to me one day and apologized and it never happened again. I guess she realized she wasn't being nice, I was glad she did.

Another time was in about year 8 or 9 when a boy said things to me that upset me, I remember I was made to sit next to him in geography and he made that time hell for me. I eventually told teacher and asked if I could sit anywhere except next to him. Eventually he left school so I didn't have to try and avoid him.

The worst I've had is by my next door neighbour, who is the same age as me but much taller and bigger generally. She used to say horrible things to me and I tried hard not to end up walking home from school at the same time as her but sometimes we did. I ran home and burst into tears a few times because I was so scared. She has lots of big cousins and I was scared they'd get me. For a while I had to get my mother to pick me up from school in the car, even though its a 5 minute walk. She cornered me in the changing rooms and friends stuck up for me, and after that I told my form tutor, wrote a letter about what was happening etc. The girl was shouted at by a scary senior teacher. Never had a problem from her again.

Anyone who's being bullied: don't suffer in silence.


----------



## Cerz (Jan 18, 2010)

I never got bullied but i always stuck up for the people getting bullied. I suggest you just wait it out, in real life telling on the bully doesn't work neither does violence. Hopefully they will get tired of it, just ignore them.


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

in high school i got bullied like push and shoved in to lockers etc. i didn't do much of anything cause everyone was bigger than me by alot. once in a while i would have courage to fight back but it didn't do much good.

there was this one kid though who try to copy my homework so i told the teacher before class and then when the teacher saw him try to copy me he took his paper and gave him a 0 lol.

after highschool like age 19-22 i started fighting back like cursing at people who bother me, give the finger, throw stuff i guess it just depends on the situation. 

now a days i just ignore people who mess with me i understand that some people having a bad life or day and they take it out on other people so i understand why they might be mean and i try not to let it bother me. Also i don't want to piss off the wrong people cause you never know who will go "berserk" on you.


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

intrikate said:


> Anyone who's being bullied: don't suffer in silence.


Sound advice. I wish I hadn't kept silent, I know I won't now!


----------



## metallica2147 (Feb 15, 2010)

I've been bullied before. Nothing too serious, just calling me names and other s**t like that. I ignored it and pretended like it didn't affect me.


----------



## Fitzer (Feb 13, 2010)

I was verbally and physically abused by a group of about 4 kids during freshmen year, mainly because I was really quiet. I first ignored it, which did nothing. I then told a teacher, which cut it down a bit. Lastly, I starting telling them off. Just little stuff like "Dude, what the hell is your deal?" or "Why are you such a dick to me? I never did anything to you." That helped a little, but not much. All bullies are different, some back down when confronted, and some don't. I think the worst thing you can do is just sit there and take it. Either tell a teacher or a parent or ask them what there problem is. Thats what cut down the bullying for me.


----------



## tavery1 (Feb 17, 2010)

Nobody bullies me, I got bullied a few times in 8th grade and more or less ignored it. In freshman year word spread quickly about my thaiboxing and mma and the fact that even though I was and still am quiet and shy I carry myself with confidence, stand straight up, chin up, who woulda thought someone as shy as me could have such a god complex.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Fitzer said:


> I was verbally and physically abused by a group of about 4 kids during freshmen year, mainly because I was really quiet. I first ignored it, which did nothing. I then told a teacher, which cut it down a bit. Lastly, I starting telling them off. Just little stuff like "Dude, what the hell is your deal?" or "Why are you such a dick to me? I never did anything to you." That helped a little, but not much. *All bullies are different, some back down when confronted, and some don't.* I think the worst thing you can do is just sit there and take it. Either tell a teacher or a parent or ask them what there problem is. Thats what cut down the bullying for me.


People who bullied me just laughed at me if I tried to stick up for myself. I'm so much of a worthless joke that I can't even be taken seriously, which is a sad fact. In the end I just had this weird belief that I deserved it or something and just sucked it up. One time I asked a simple question to one of them: "Why bother?" All I got was: "Because it's funny". Wow, real deep :|


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

i was never bullied in school, actually i think most people secretly liked me. In primary school, i always stuck up for myself and the bullies would kindof suck up to me (although i was never a bully) then i moved schools and things started to change, although i was never 'popular' i was never bullied and most of the things people would say in secondary school were most of the time harmless jokes and i'd laugh at them a lot and give insults back. But college was different, i thought people had grown up by then but i guess not, there were people on my course that clearly didn't like me and would do things to piss me off, i think it was jealousy. I thought as you got older there was less bullying i guess not.


----------



## my shell (Jan 7, 2010)

i got picked on verbally for the whole of the time i was at my old highschool (5 years) ,i guess it hurt because i was picked on by lots of different people not just one person,which made me feel like i really must be a freak.I didnt actually think i was that unattractive untill i got all these people randomly shouting stuff about how i look at me-so now im totally insecure about how i look.If i was less quiet than yeah i dont think i would have got targeted as much.Although i was allways shy i think these comments really got to me and the way i reacted to them and took them so personally is part of the reason why i have SA symptoms.What did i do about the comments-nothing,ive barely told anyone about it or how it made me feel- which i guess is the problem.


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

> How did you deal with when you got bullied, tell the situation and what you did
> 
> Also tell what you think ure supposed to do
> 
> Also that do you think if we got out of the SA state that we wouldnt get bullied so much


I wasn't bullied much in elementary or middle school because I had many fights. This gave people the impression that I was tough, so I was left alone.

I've endured mostly a lot of verbal abuse, no so much physical. From high-school up until now, my SA at its worst, people tend to give me a lot of petty s**t. Most girls would use me as the pinnacle of ugliness and tease other girls about them liking me. Pretty awful, but I've become too depressed and bored to even care anymore. So, I mainly ignored people.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

comscar said:


> i was bullied in 5th grade, before i had any kind of SA.
> 
> the bullying wasn't anything physical, but he just spread rumors about me and called me names. i did nothing about it.
> 
> ...


Same with me. The bullying was not physical. It was just constant put downs, spreading untruths about me, and snide comments. I had to put up with this crap most of the time I was in the crap hole public school system. I never stood up for myself. It left me very mistrustful of other people. The bad thing people would be nice to me and then do this kind of crap. The bullying was probably what caused a lot of my SA.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

comscar said:


> i was bullied in 5th grade, before i had any kind of SA.
> 
> the bullying wasn't anything physical, but he just spread rumors about me and called me names. i did nothing about it.


Same here. When I was young, I was very outgoing. But somehow I was different, and attracted scrutiny. Don't know what it was. :no


----------



## kakashisensei (Oct 8, 2009)

I was bullied all throughout high school, it was just one of the worst times of my life. My parents tried to help me by telling the deputy principal etc but by that stage I was completely broken and it totally f****** up my education.


----------



## zoe the cat (Feb 27, 2010)

my shell said:


> i got picked on verbally for the whole of the time i was at my old highschool (5 years) ,i guess it hurt because i was picked on by lots of different people not just one person,which made me feel like i really must be a freak.I didnt actually think i was that unattractive untill i got all these people randomly shouting stuff about how i look at me-so now im totally insecure about how i look.If i was less quiet than yeah i dont think i would have got targeted as much.Although i was allways shy i think these comments really got to me and the way i reacted to them and took them so personally is part of the reason why i have SA symptoms.What did i do about the comments-nothing,ive barely told anyone about it or how it made me feel- which i guess is the problem.


Sounds like me too. constantly bullied by guys and girls throughout high school. With the girls it was emotional abuse they made me feel ugly all the time. Even after all these years I still think I might be ugly, even though my workmates say I'm attractive. That's SA for ya.


----------



## zoe the cat (Feb 27, 2010)

kakashisensei said:


> I was bullied all throughout high school, it was just one of the worst times of my life. My parents tried to help me by telling the deputy principal etc but by that stage I was completely broken and it totally f****** up my education.


Me too. I went from an A student in primary school to barely passing my year 10 certificate. Teachers do nothing. It needs to change.


----------



## Twisted Muffin (Mar 18, 2010)

Neptunus said:


> When I was young, I was very outgoing. But somehow, I was different, and attracted scrutiny. Don't know what it was. :no


This. I started getting bullied in the 2nd grade, it lowered a bit in the fourth grade, only to come back in the fith grade stronger than ever. It's not as intense as it used to be....but even to this day I feel like an outcast. :roll How I dealt with it? Nothing really, thats why people kept doing it. If I ever mustered up the strengh to say something, they would always twist my word into something completly absurd. Which I now obviously have practically no self confidence, thanks to those kids.


----------



## WalkingOnEggShells (Mar 17, 2010)

In 4th grade I moved to a new school and had a "stalker" bully of sorts. If he saw me in the hallways and no monitors were around, he'd beat me up. If he saw me get out of a class and walk to the bathroom from across the hallway from his own class, he'd excuse himself, come up behind me in the bathroom and attack me there. On the playground, the minute I went around to a spot of the playground unwatched by monitors, he'd come and shove/push me, and then the monitors blamed ME for "going to an unwatched area to start a fight". 

How'd I get helped with that? The counselors saw me acting paranoid or worrying that I was going to get attacked no matter where I walked, and decided drugging me on anti-anxiety medication would make everything go away. (I was 11 years old at the time and had no idea how kids are lazily passed off as having disorders and over-medicated so I just went with it)

Middle school rolls around, and then 3 weeks into my first year at the new school, 9/11 happens. So I get to spend the next several months being teased for having Osama as an uncle and other bull**** (being of Indian descent and what not).

I actually forget how I dealt with it. Probably therapy and making other friends who said "wow, those guys are *******s".


----------



## compulsive dreamer (Dec 9, 2009)

In 8th grade I punched the guy who bullied me on his face -_- but he was a jerk and nobody liked him and some people clapped o_o


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Bullied from 1st grade to 7th grade
and then off and on from 9th grade to my first year of college. (but it wasn't as serious)

At one point in grade school (third grade I think) I tried to fight back. I got in trouble while she didn't, and they threatened to kick me out of Catholic school. So I went back to doing nothing and let it happen.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

I wasn't really bullied- I was teased. I had a crush in the 5th grade that happened to be the biggest ***hole in school (he was notoriously mean), but he was also charismatic and that's why i liked him. i remember we had to pass these workbooks around with our names in it and have our classmates sign it and say something nice about us, and he saw mine and said 'ew, Kelli'.

I went to 6th grade at a different school and couldn't make friends because I was so painfully shy so I went back to the school the jerk i liked was at. My sister and friend thought it'd be funny to call him and tell him i liked him before i left the school- so when i returned he knew i liked him and had told his friends about the phone call. his friends bothered me the first day about it.

he would say really mean things to me, or about me really loudly. he once made me cry in class and none of my friends except for one said anything to me. it was always about my appearance. i felt paranoid at school because i thought he or someone else was going to embarrass me and say something mean to humiliate me everyday. i think that's how the worst features of my SA developed- from that incessant paranoia at school.

I was naturally extremely timid so I just dealt with it by trying to avoid the situations as best I could. I tried not to be noticed.


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

I was picked on a lot when I started secondary school until I left..
It wasn't physical, just name calling..

But in a way that can be worse becuase you are stuck with what these people have said for the rest of your life..

I didn't tell anyone..I found it very embarassing..


----------



## samanthaStopSigns (May 3, 2010)

well ive been bully all through out my school years. in kindergarden, kids would talk about me and stuf, and like steal my school supplies. see i had a twin brother that was kinda lame and really he was the on that got picked on alot, so i always felt that it was my duty to like protect him. so i always got into fights and arguements. then later when my brother died i became really skiddish and everyone would make fun of me. it was around the 5th grade when my brother was hospitalized and people new about it so if they didnt like me they would always make fun of him and say crude things about him, and that honestly made me snap.the sixth grade i went to a different school and my brother passed away and i think people just didnt like me because i was quit and sort of weird. so people made alot of fun of me there but i ignored them and had a couple of good friends that had my back. ahh high school i havent been around to meny bullys, but there was this one girl that terrorized me, it start off were she would just talk ****, and after awhile i had enough of the crap being talked about me, so i said something, it was just a warning to lay off, you know if you have anything to say, say it to my face. so after that she would go to my locker and try to start **** with me, get in my face and say ****. i let that happen, for about 2 months ontill one day she made the wrong move on pushing me. then i punched her in the face, she tryed flailing at me, long story short i won

so you might think that im going to say is just go on and bet the **** out of this person , and you be right but only in defence. i mean i might of only decrided the volience aspect, but before i beat up anyone i waited like months ontill i said anything. then when i decided to talk to someone and i talked to my parents, my teachers, my friends. only if then it still continues you can and im not talking about if this person is just saying ****, or messing around. i mean if this person gets physcal then by all means you have the right to punch the crap out of the person, its defence, even if you dont wanna i say do it anyways, because you dont want other people thinking that your an easy target. thats happened to me, were this girl fought me and i let her, i didnt hit her or anything and then everyone started picking fights with me.

sorry to the go-er of volience but i dont see anything wrong with standing up for yourself under extreme circumstance, when nothing else seems to work.


----------



## whatkatiedid213 (May 13, 2010)

I was bullied throughout childhood, I hated my childhood.
So from the ages 7 - 15.

How did I deal with it? I left school, and I let it break me down until I became emotionally empty.
I got help though, and now I'm one of the most positive people I know =)


----------



## Tomato (May 16, 2010)

I've been bullied pretty much all throughout my childhood as my parents have moved from place to place over 5 times. The new kid is always target practice; it was never physical or anything, but I think words hurt a lot more then fists. I didn't always have SA, I think I retreated inside my shell as defense mechanism from the bullying. I don't get bullied anymore, but I'm still incredibly panicky when approached by someone new or when I'm in a group.


----------



## TurningPoint (Jan 27, 2010)

I've been bullied in high school, but mostly in elementary.

I really didn't do anything about it, which is something I want to learn from.


----------



## xJoshx (Apr 29, 2010)

All through school for me, Primary+High School. Usually didn't care, mainly just verbally told people to get f'd most of the time.


----------



## MrCyko (Mar 2, 2010)

I was bullied verbally in kindergarten, then verbally and physically from 7th grade till my Junior Year in high school when I was thrown out for truancy. I would get hit, shoved, and ridiculed by many different people, some I didn't even really know. 

I just avoided it all. Never stood up for myself (still can't). I've yet to recover.

My honest opinion of what to do though? Beat the #@$% outta them. Seriously, **** those kids. They don't deserve to even be in school.


----------



## Ftme (Jun 11, 2010)

Kids in my school continuously bully me for doing nothing at all. I dont really know what to do about it. It started when i was in middle school and in the beginning i was happy Everyone was really nice to me :s then my mom cut all my hair off and everyone hated me. My so called "freinds" didnt want to hang with me anymore and people would just use me to make themselves feel cooler. I never tell anyone about the stuff that happened because i think they will think I'm a loser v_v. And my hair has not grown back...


----------



## kabby (Feb 25, 2009)

Most of my early years I was happy and talkative, but around 4 or 5th grade I got picked on a lot, then my 6th grade year was hell. I went to a smallish private school that's K-12, and mean names and reputations stuck on. I went to a different school for 7th grade, which I hated, so I went back to my old school and was a lot different then when I was picked on, so people treated me with more respect. But all those years of bullying made me extremely shy. It's hard for me to get attached to people because I'm afraid they'll just hurt me in the end. And people at my school (who knew me, and picked on me b4) wonder why I'm so shy and reserved.


----------



## SYMPATHY (Jun 2, 2010)

I have been bullied since I was around seven years old. As a child I have no idea why I was bullied, normaly it was just snide remark but now it pretty mcuh because I am not a intelligent as the rest of people I know who are getting A's and A*'s in everything that they do. And to be honest I have done nothing about it just stood their and taken it, stupid idea I know but chance are no ones is going to care about what I say so whats the point, then agian there is not way I would have the ability to say it out loud, of course I totally believe you should tell someone if you are getting bullied, other wise you may do worse to yourself then you bully will.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

I was bullied from around 9 to 12 by one girl in my neighborhood and two guys in my school.The girl would throw stones at me when i was playing in my garden and call me names like Blacky(because i'm half black) She even tried to choke me with a skipping rope.Her mother was worse though,she would be openly racist with me.The two guys would mostly call me names,i remember there was a brown paint stain on the wall in my school and one of them asked if i had fallen against the wall and rubbed off on it.They jumped me a couple of times too,just jumped on my back.


----------



## Takerofsouls (Oct 20, 2010)

I used to get bullied but now with my anger problems, and all the rage that has built up form the previous years im just waiting for someone to start something just so i can fight and let off some steam. The only way it will stop id if you stand up for yourself, if you tell on them they will bother you even more it just makes them mad, its usually best to handle it yourself. Sneak up on them while their unsuspecting, tap them on the shoulder and just knock them out.


----------



## Darkness (Nov 11, 2010)

I've gotten bullied, teased and all that crap since middle school
I actually have stopped getting bullied this year in my senior year but I still sometimes get teased

What pissed me off the most is me getting bullied by people I DON'T EVEN KNOW. Or teased...like what the hell do you have against me? I don't even know you man. 

And how did I deal with it? Nothing. Just "ignored" it. It failed. I got bottled it up inside and was exploding when I wrote on my journal writing many vulgar things. I got in trouble with the police & the law because of a careless mistake I wrote on the computer. Need to say I have to control my anger..


----------



## vesparados150 (Nov 17, 2010)

hi there, this is an interesting issue and i would like to share from what i had learned. Based on a research by Henderson (1998 ), Bullies gets positive reinforcement when victim cried or became intimidated. In other words, bullies like the reaction of the victim that will motivate them to do more. 

So, what happens when they get no reaction from the victim? that was exactly what was done by Henderson (1998 ). he ask the victim to be calm and taught relaxation techniques to control fear. the results shows that the bullying cases of victims that had adopted this technique had significantly decrease.

Therefore, try not to react and just walk a way with calmness if you suspect that bullying is about to occur. It may not work for the first time but if you continue to stay calm without showing any reaction, i do think that sooner or later the bully will just get bored and decide to look for another victim that is more responsive. 

p/s: There is also a relaxation technique called "SYSTEMATIC DESENSITIZATION" to help you relax. try googling it to find out more. i do think you may apply this in this situation but please correctme if i am wrong as this technique is widely use to overcome phobias.

hope that helps.


----------



## ufoforestgump (Nov 28, 2010)

Saekon said:


> In 2nd I made a comment about some character from Pokemon being lame, all the other kids then ostracized me, I left the school soon after, you'd think it would leave a mark but the school I went to right after I did great in.


people take there pokemon really seriously


----------



## milkteef (Dec 26, 2010)

I was normal before high school :/

Then I dyed my hair black (I wasn't trying to be anything, Black is just the color I chose at random) well all the guys started teasing me calling me "emo" shouting at me to "show my wrists" and when I did they would shout "EWWW THERE ARE CUTS" when there was clearly nothing there. They would steal from my bag (money), and blackmail me to buy them lunch at the canteen (if I did they wouldn't bully me for a day or so)

Then on two occasions by two different girls I was pointed out ALL my flaws, that I was already aware of and felt bad about :/


----------



## ValiantThor (Dec 6, 2010)

you go and you beat the **** outta the person. just go after them. even if you lose the fight, you will gain their respect and they wont bully you anymore. the world is screwed man, so just go in their and and fight


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

ufoforestgump said:


> people take there pokemon really seriously


Indeed, I'm now quite a fan of Pokemon myself, nothing can beat a cute a Pika Pika!


----------



## ufoforestgump (Nov 28, 2010)

Saekon said:


> Indeed, I'm now quite a fan of Pokemon myself, nothing can beat a cute a Pika Pika!


mudkip!


----------



## Catch 22 (Feb 17, 2010)

In elementary school (well.. afterschool daycare.. but I digress) me and my little clique *were* the bullies. I was insecure about my weight problem and most of the kids I socialized with were future jock ******* types. I wasn't completely innocent when it came to bullying among my high school social clique either, but I did learn to temper it by my Junior year.

In 7th Grade I suffered karmic retribution and then some more in the first half of 8th Grade. I was always a big kid (even when I slimmed down I was quite muscular) so all the bullying was purely emotional and based around the fact that I was behind a bunch of the other kids when it came to puberty etc. Only one kid tried to bully me at all in high school (it was a P.E. class) and I was so pissed off at everything that day I gave him two socks in the jaw.

Anyway having been on both sides of the bullying.. I think I can say its a terrible thing and that when I, hopefully, do eventually have kids I will stress to them how awful a thing it really is so that they can avoid being bullied or sinking the the levels I have in my past.

(For the record I'm not racked with guilt about my bullying.. but it is an episode I wouldn't hesitate to describe as one of my least proud moments)


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Sad to say I was the bully probably to age 10, afterward I discovered morality.


----------

